# Oddball Hasselblad date question



## minicoop1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

OK. Here goes. I'm aware of the dating system using VHPICTURES and two letters in front of the serial number on Hasselblad 500 series camera bodies. I have a slight question. See, mine... has three letters: TUE. So... um... yeah. That comes out to 679. When was this thing made? Here's a photo because:




Hasselblad 500EL three letter date by longm1985, on Flickr

Thanks for your help. I have some fun plans for this thing, now that it's found its permanent home here. Well, once I find a lens. And my back gets here. But that's not really THAT important now, is it?

Edit: I've been Googling this for a few hours now, and there's a website that has the answer (hasselbladhistorical.com or something along those lines) and it won't load. Gaaaaaah.


----------



## compur (Dec 11, 2013)

1967


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks. It's really that old? It's minty fresh. Guess it really hides its age well.


----------



## compur (Dec 11, 2013)

The 500EL was only made from 1964-70


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 11, 2013)

ive never dated a hasselblad before.

mechanical.....maaaaaaybe..
just not a hassy. :mrgreen:


----------



## compur (Dec 11, 2013)

I dated a Miranda once.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 11, 2013)

I dated a Minolta once. Was kind of cold, intimacy was rather strange. Painful, after getting tetanus from the lens mount. The mirror breaking was the end of that one.

Looks like I'm stuck. This one's going once I find a lens, replaced in my collection by a 1600f with a strange shutter issue: 1/10 through 1 second stick wiiiide open. Every other speed including bulb? Works fine. :???: Scratching my head on this one, but looks like so long as I can use a shutter longer than 1/25, I've got me a good shooter.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 11, 2013)

compur said:


> I dated a Miranda once.



I owned a Miranda once....


----------



## Derrel (Dec 11, 2013)

I spent a craaaazy weekend with a Cosina once, back before the Berlin Wall came down...


----------

